
Why You Should Throw Out Your Scale - mathchick
https://medium.com/@dinah_davis/why-you-should-throw-out-your-scale-628e7454c579#.345r2qpxz
======
masonic
tl;dr "I let my weight affect my self-esteem, so I avoid the scale. Ignorance
is relative bliss."

 _Bad_ idea. Weight is a _metric_ for your health. The raw number means little
on its own, but it gives you an objective measurement of a key health metric.

A lot of my patients can trace their weight getting out of control back to
scale avoidance. Ignorance is _not_ bliss.

Weight (mass) is just one number, but it's the easiest to measure. Get a good
impedance scale for estimating lean mass vs bodyfat, so you know _what_ you
gain and lose. An unexplained loss of lean mass can be indicative of several
serious (and urgent) medical issues.

Measure. Record. Watch for trends. Numbers don't judge. Your scale is not your
judge or jury; it's a friend who won't lie to you.

